# Re Labeling/Tagging American Apparel



## eggrolled (Mar 20, 2008)

Has anyone successfully retagged shirts made by American Apparel.

What i am trying to do is completely remove the American Apparel tag, and have my woven tag slipped under and resewn on. 

Is there anyway to have the new tag sewn in the same way as the original??


----------



## tim3560 (Jan 7, 2007)

I think they break the seam holding the tag to the shirt, take it out, put the new tag on, and sew it back like it was.


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

Welcome to the forums, eggroll.

TSC Apparel will relabel your American Apparel shirts if you buy them from them for less than 50 cents/label.


----------



## bastardnfriends (Feb 19, 2008)

Eggrolll..you can also go through a relabeling company directly. A good place to go to is a place called "OC Relabel Services" (Home) located in Santa Ana CA. They do big and small names in the industry such as: DC Shoe, Quicksilver, WWE, Obey etc... Talk to Imran who is the owner of the company. Awesome guy to deal with!!!


----------



## sonambulo (Sep 22, 2007)

or use article1 apparel, i thnk they are similar plus have a tearaway label


----------



## eggrolled (Mar 20, 2008)

thanks for the help everyone. heres my situation

Ive already ordered the shirts from Alpha Shirt Company, and it has been delivered. Would it be cost effective to send the shirts along with the labels out of state to have them done?

Does anyone know a reputable Chicagoland company that can provide this service?


----------



## bastardnfriends (Feb 19, 2008)

Since you have both the labels and shirts already in your hand, you could probably search for a local 'seamstress' in your area. If that doesn't work, then maybe the best solution would be to go out-of-state in order to get your apparel relabeled.

Unfortunately, I don't know any chicago based companies that do this.

Can anyone help this person out?


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

I agree that since you already have them in hand, that you should first try locally.

I always suggest trying craigslist.  It has proven to be a good place to start.

In the future, I would suggest looking at TSC apparel. Since you're already buying AA from a distributor, you can get your labels put in the shirts before they are shipped to you.

They do their relabeling at their Ohio warehouse, which wouldn't be far from you. Also, they have no minimums, and the relabeling only takes a day to do, if that.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> Does anyone know a reputable Chicagoland company that can provide this service?


The people who have the answer to this question may not see this question buried in a thread about relabeling american apparel. Not everyone reads every thread in the forum 

Best thing to do with this separate question is to start a new topic with a descriptive title like "know any t-shirt relabeling services in the Chicago area?". That way, when people are scanning threads to find out which threads they can contribute to, they will be able to quickly spot your question and know if they have an answer to the post inside.

Just a tip


----------



## eggrolled (Mar 20, 2008)

Comin'OutSwingin said:


> I agree that since you already have them in hand, that you should first try locally.
> 
> I always suggest trying craigslist. It has proven to be a good place to start.
> 
> ...


well said, thanks for the insight..


----------

